# Cutting Our Way In



## slowp (Dec 7, 2009)

We had a wind event yesterday. I left late for the woods hoping the loggers would have the road cut open. Apparently they did the same, hoping I'd be first. I was. I found this.









So, I got Twinkle gassed up. Twinkle took a few pulls to start. I would estimate, from the almost frozen snot in my nose, that the temperature was around 12. That's when it starts to freeze. I cut most of the way through that. The two loggers showed up, one started a saw, made a remark about the chain, and went to work throwing brush off the road. The other, who is tall, got the one I couldn't reach. We drove on. We didn't get far. I let the really experienced guys do this one, and so on. I went to work throwing the brush off the road.




We came to a long stretch of blowdown. They called it quits until they could get a skidder up. I went back to the office and played a game of 3 way phone tag. Then another logger, who is also working on that sale, decided to go up. I returned too. This is where the sun don't shine much. And it wasn't in the afternoon. He started cutting, I took some pictures including some video, which will show once again why long bars are a good thing, and then I got tired of that so started chunking up what he cut so I could get it off the road. The skidder, which was supposed to arrive, did not. 








It was getting dark, I met the skidder coming up on my way home. Oh, looked like a little tornado made a clearcut in one of the uncut units. The joys of wind.....


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey its Hemlock instead of Alder Yea the shade is like an ice box it got up to 25 here today.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 7, 2009)

I like the mudflaps on that truck.


----------



## hammerlogging (Dec 7, 2009)

Heck of a good time for a skidder. Be careful, of course.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 7, 2009)

Other than that, how did your day go? Ya know, it's just one of those times when you finally make it back to the pickup, wet and cold, sit down on a damp seat 'cause you didn't roll the window all the way up, pour the last of the lukewarm coffee, eat the last half of a soggy peanut butter and jelly sandwich, look at yourself in the mirror, and say "Well...you wanted to work in the woods". And then go home and work on your saws half the night.

Ain't it grand?


----------



## slowp (Dec 7, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Other than that, how did your day go? Ya know, it's just one of those times when you finally make it back to the pickup, wet and cold, sit down on a damp seat 'cause you didn't roll the window all the way up, pour the last of the lukewarm coffee, eat the last half of a soggy peanut butter and jelly sandwich, look at yourself in the mirror, and say "Well...you wanted to work in the woods". And then go home and work on your saws half the night.
> 
> Ain't it grand?



You mean, you usually have coffee and food left over????? I think I will be sore tomorrow, I already am. I sure wish the hot tub was hooked up. Stay tuned for some bad quality boring video.<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3Beocx0KiOw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3Beocx0KiOw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tJZmEV3vXBw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tJZmEV3vXBw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks like he's runnin' a 441, speaking of which have you thought about getting a new barbie saw Slowp?


----------



## slowp (Dec 7, 2009)

He is running a 441. And no, I'd rather get another kayak. I know that is blasphemy here.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 7, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Other than that, how did your day go? Ya know, it's just one of those times when you finally make it back to the pickup, wet and cold, sit down on a damp seat 'cause you didn't roll the window all the way up, pour the last of the lukewarm coffee, eat the last half of a soggy peanut butter and jelly sandwich, look at yourself in the mirror, and say "Well...you wanted to work in the woods". And then go home and work on your saws half the night.
> 
> Ain't it grand?



That was spot on Bob, I tell Lindsey all the time I know what I signed up for and what the life is, even after days like today.
It was 5 degrees when I started this morning...then I got pulled out of my strip to pack straight up a ridge 3/8 of a mile to go the far corner of the unit. East wind starts blowing 20 plus up there, then calms, changes direction, blows again. Nothing to break it, wide friggin open. I say screw this, dump a whip snag and start a fire in the back of my strip and set my stuff by it. Every tank I fuel up I put my hands on it for a few minutes, my cut finger is killing me. After a few hours I threw last night's grilled salmon filette in tinfoil on the edge of some coals and went back to work. Stopped and had a hot salmon lunch, the bright spot of my day!
Frozen pine is easy to power buck, gotta watch it. The fir does not have as much sap wood froze yet. But enough.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 7, 2009)

slowp said:


> You mean, you usually have coffee and food left over?????



I have to have food left over. There's a dog at the shop where we leave our town rigs and if he doesn't get a treat every night he'll spend all the next day marking your tires and fenders. He likes graham crackers.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 7, 2009)

Burvol said:


> That was spot on Bob, I tell Lindsey all the time I know what I signed up for and what the life is, even after days like today.
> It was 5 degrees when I started this morning...then I got pulled out of my strip to pack straight up a ridge 3/8 of a mile to go the far corner of the unit. East wind starts blowing 20 plus up there, then calms, changes direction, blows again. Nothing to break it, wide friggin open. I say screw this, dump a whip snag and start a fire in the back of my strip and set my stuff by it. Every tank I fuel up I put my hands on it for a few minutes, my cut finger is killing me. After a few hours I threw last night's grilled salmon filette in tinfoil on the edge of some coals and went back to work. Stopped and had a hot salmon lunch, the bright spot of my day!
> Frozen pine is easy to power buck, gotta watch it. The fir does not have as much sap wood froze yet. But enough.



Dead right about the frozen pine...that stuff will keep you light on your feet and ready to go. If you stop your saw while you're cutting you can hear that stuff really talk to you.

And I gotta say...grilled salmon sure sounds better than a twelve hour old mystery meat sandwich.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 7, 2009)

Good times. Nothing like road clearing. I was home today and got a call from our friendly Gov't land operator. He was wondering if I was wanting any firewood. The wind that came thru a while back made a mess of things. Hmmm, I pay for the wood permit, including road usage fees and clear the road for him. Well alright. We got this deal going a few years back. It works well for both of us. His end he doesn't have to do anything other than paper work for the permits. My end endless firewood and resource that isn't going anywhere anytime soon. I do have plenty of wood after this last May though.

Went up and scouted it out. The boy took a thermometer and it was 14* up there. A fair bit like the first photo, and a whole bunch like the third, don't like those as much.

Good times, buddy/sister, good times

Oh a tip on soggy sandwiches. Forget the jelly. A strait stick to the roof of your mouth peanut butter samich won't be as soggy at the end of the day. Make sure you toast it in pitch fire smoke, that nice black color will take the moisture right out of it.

This whole thing reminds me of a song. "It don't get any better than this". Anyone know that one?

Side note: How cold does it have to be for the window to freeze shut? Answer: 8* here right now and the bathroom window is frozen shut.

Have a good cold spell stay safe and warm


Owl


----------



## Gologit (Dec 7, 2009)

Spotted Owl said:


> Oh a tip on soggy sandwiches. Forget the jelly. A strait stick to the roof of your mouth peanut butter samich won't be as soggy at the end of the day. Make sure you toast it in pitch fire smoke, that nice black color will take the moisture right out of it.
> 
> This whole thing reminds me of a song. "It don't get any better than this". Anyone know that one?
> 
> ...



Good advice on the PB&J but it won't work for me. The combination of straight peanut butter and dentures...well, just picture a guy trying to thumb his upper plate loose from a wad of peanut butter, wiping it on his jeans, getting it inside his gloves. Trust me, some day you'll know exactly how this feels. :bang:

And the song "It Don't Get Any Better Than This" was absolutely perfectly right. I have it on a CD that some guy from Willamina sent me. It gets played a lot.


----------



## hammerlogging (Dec 8, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Other than that, how did your day go? Ya know, it's just one of those times when you finally make it back to the pickup, wet and cold, sit down on a damp seat 'cause you didn't roll the window all the way up, pour the last of the lukewarm coffee, eat the last half of a soggy peanut butter and jelly sandwich, look at yourself in the mirror, and say "Well...you wanted to work in the woods". And then go home and work on your saws half the night.
> 
> Ain't it grand?



Thats it right there. Cant help it though, I'm in... walking out the door right now in fact.


----------



## slowp (Dec 8, 2009)

Argggh. The wrists are sore this morning. Blowdown makes for some strange postures. 16 degrees this morning.


----------



## slowp (Dec 8, 2009)

slowp said:


> Argggh. The wrists are sore this morning. Blowdown makes for some strange postures. 16 degrees this morning.



Spotted Owl: I used to live in "The Siberia Of Warshington" in a house built in 1910. It was insulated with sawdust. When the temps dipped past -10, the shower drain froze up. Then when temps warmed up to -10, it would thaw. I could shower, but had to bale out the water afterwards.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 8, 2009)

slowp said:


> Argggh. The wrists are sore this morning. Blowdown makes for some strange postures. 16 degrees this morning.



 Just the wrists? Get up and get out. I'll have some more coffee and crullers. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 8, 2009)

Good morning Bob this practice retirement is all right.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 8, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Good morning Bob this practice retirement is all right.



Darn right. I'm glad you're getting the hang of it. We'll just have another cup of coffee, put our feet closer to the fire, and wave as Slowp drives by on her way to the snow and blow downs.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 8, 2009)

Gotta be cold out there Chocolate muffin and hot apple cider for me


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 8, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Other than that, how did your day go? Ya know, it's just one of those times when you finally make it back to the pickup, wet and cold, sit down on a damp seat 'cause you didn't roll the window all the way up, pour the last of the lukewarm coffee, eat the last half of a soggy peanut butter and jelly sandwich, look at yourself in the mirror, and say "Well...you wanted to work in the woods". And then go home and work on your saws half the night.
> 
> Ain't it grand?



lolol, that's exactly how it is too. If you can find a way to smile through all that, you got it made.


----------



## slowp (Dec 8, 2009)

*Ya gotta love it....*

Better love it, or you'll go crazy. After pushing hard to get the road open yesterday, well, guess what? Today the loader wouldn't work in the chilly weather. In fact, when I drove up, one of the loggers yelled at me to make room and he dove into my warm pickup because he was cold and his diesel ford wasn't warmed up. And so it goes....


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 8, 2009)

slowp said:


> Spotted Owl: I used to live in "The Siberia Of Warshington" in a house built in 1910. It was insulated with sawdust. When the temps dipped past -10, the shower drain froze up. Then when temps warmed up to -10, it would thaw. I could shower, but had to bale out the water afterwards.





Is that like a wash tub bath? See, you weathered through that and now you have a fond memory. Lets hope that you don't run into the same situation where you are now.

Glad to hear your doing good today. Nothing like over doing things and having to head straight back into it the next day.

Take care of yourself and stay warm. If I was a Dr. I would prescribe your favorite adult beverage consumed slowly in a hot tub, while a used dog is at the ready with you towel when the proper soak time is completed. Perhaps mulitple beverages depending on the severity of conditions. 

Do you have a short calendar to retirement yet? If I remember correctly it should be coming close?


Owl


----------



## bitzer (Dec 8, 2009)

Call me crazy, but that sounds and looks like fun to me. My favorite weather is under 40 with any kinda precip. Most people that know that think I'm nuts. Today it was blowin and snowin, maybe 20 (warm, I know, but much colder to come) with 5 inches on the ground and 12 more to come tonight. I forgot to patch the holes in my boots before the snow, wet feet all day. Flyin chips and 2-stroke exhaust are my friends. I love the sound when you quit the saw and smack a wedge to finish a tree in the middle of the woods after its been blanketed with snow. Its that muted echo, a solid type of sound, then hearing the hinge creak as the tree commits, hesitates, then jumps into the powder. A bad day in the woods is better than a good day in any office.


----------



## cuznguido (Dec 8, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Other than that, how did your day go? Ya know, it's just one of those times when you finally make it back to the pickup, wet and cold, sit down on a damp seat 'cause you didn't roll the window all the way up, pour the last of the lukewarm coffee, eat the last half of a soggy peanut butter and jelly sandwich, look at yourself in the mirror, and say "Well...you wanted to work in the woods". And then go home and work on your saws half the night.
> 
> Ain't it grand?



Actually, yes. Except for the coffee part. Hate the stuff.


----------



## slowp (Dec 8, 2009)

bitzercreek1 said:


> Call me crazy, but that sounds and looks like fun to me. My favorite weather is under 40 with any kinda precip. Most people that know that think I'm nuts. Today it was blowin and snowin, maybe 20 (warm, I know, but much colder to come) with 5 inches on the ground and 12 more to come tonight. I forgot to patch the holes in my boots before the snow, wet feet all day. Flyin chips and 2-stroke exhaust are my friends. I love the sound when you quit the saw and smack a wedge to finish a tree in the middle of the woods after its been blanketed with snow. Its that muted echo, a solid type of sound, then hearing the hinge creak as the tree commits, hesitates, then jumps into the powder. A bad day in the woods is better than a good day in any office.



Well, there's not much snow right now. The units and logs are in the bottom of a steep sided valley. Last year, the loader operator figured out that he got maybe 20 minutes of sunshine on a sunny day. 

But, as we used to say on a crew, "There's always something worse." And it is way better than being stuck in an office all day, every day. 

I took Twinkle to the heated shop and took things apart and degunked them. 
Twinkle is ready to go some more.


----------



## slowp (Dec 8, 2009)

Spotted Owl said:


> Is that like a wash tub bath? See, you weathered through that and now you have a fond memory. Lets hope that you don't run into the same situation where you are now.
> 
> Glad to hear your doing good today. Nothing like over doing things and having to head straight back into it the next day.
> 
> ...



I can pull the plug in 2011. Got the years but not the age.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 9, 2009)

slowp said:


> Argggh. The wrists are sore this morning. Blowdown makes for some strange postures. 16 degrees this morning.



Ugh! I haven't been sawing a whole lot these last few weeks while I have been waiting for burn season. Now that it's here and I'm working again my wrist have been waking me up at night. At least we don't have your weather here. It has been down around 28 , cold enough that I put a heat lamp in the chicken coop and gave the outside dog double rations of greasy sawdust. Still I get to stand 20' away from the burn pile and warm up between cutting sesions. The biggest hassle is that the burn logs have been drug through the mud and dull a saw chain pretty quickly. I just bought a loop of semi-chisel full skip to see that does.

The sun is out and warm today but now I have to go work on a water trough.


----------



## slowp (Dec 9, 2009)

keee heee heee. :monkey: Somebody on here had to go out and get to work cutting blowdown.  To them I'll say, "Put down that coffee and git out of yer pickup." Besides, it is 25 degrees there. It hit 6 here. 

I stopped and took pictures of the unit. While I was out, I could hear the trees cracking and popping. They're still settling.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 9, 2009)

slowp said:


> keee heee heee. :monkey: Somebody on here had to go out and get to work cutting blowdown.  To them I'll say, "Put down that coffee and git out of yer pickup." Besides, it is 25 degrees there. It hit 6 here.



Yeah, but I'm back home now with hot fresh coffee and the heater turned up high. Saws are taken care of, tools put away, and I got my fuzzy slippers on.

And I _did_ get out of the pickup...every once in awhile. 

And furthermore if you add in the wind chill factor up there on that ridge I'll bet it got clear down to twenty. So there. Phfffffft.


----------



## slowp (Dec 9, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Yeah, but I'm back home now with hot fresh coffee and the heater turned up high. Saws are taken care of, tools put away, and I got my fuzzy slippers on.
> 
> And I _did_ get out of the pickup...every once in awhile.
> 
> And furthermore if you add in the wind chill factor up there on that ridge I'll bet it got clear down to twenty. So there. Phfffffft.



I had to lug Twinkle from the pickup into the office. Pretty hard work, that!

We also were exchanging information without the engines going down in the place where the sun don't shine.

Yup, it was a pretty hard day. My fingers are thawing out from throwing balls for The Used Dog, who doesn't seem at all aware of the chilliness. It did get up in the 20s here. 

Got the wood stove going so phfffft back! Now where's that kicking thing?
Oh, here.

Now I need to see if the camera worked in the arctic air today.


----------



## slowp (Dec 9, 2009)

*Back on Topic!*

These are pictures of the uncut unit. This happened on Sunday. Like I said before, these trees are cracking and popping.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 9, 2009)

slowp said:


> These are pictures of the uncut unit. This happened on Sunday. Like I said before, these trees are cracking and popping.



We have a name for stuff like that in the first picture. Can't _even_ say it on AS though.

And, since you don't have much to do, why not give me a hand? The payscale doesn't really have room for another faller but since you make more on vacation than I make working you'll be okay. Just think how nice it would be to work in such a mild climate...the wind only blew about twenty knots today and other than the snags blowing down all around us there isn't really too much hazard.

And I took a page from Burvol's book today...I wrapped cajun fried shrimp in tinfoil and heated it on the warming fire. Tasty.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 9, 2009)

Bob,

The only thing better than your shrimp was probably everyone's face when they observed you eating a hot lunch, gourmet to boot!!!


----------



## Gologit (Dec 9, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Bob,
> 
> The only thing better than your shrimp was probably everyone's face when they observed you eating a hot lunch, gourmet to boot!!!



There was just me and the grapple skidder guy today...and the only time he got out of the skidder was to fuel up or throw more chunks on the fire.

That shrimp, warmed and smoked in a cedar/pine fire was gooooood. We usually can't have any fires during the main season but winter logging does have it's advantages.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 9, 2009)

Gologit said:


> There was just me and the grapple skidder guy today...and the only time he got out of the skidder was to fuel up or throw more chunks on the fire.
> 
> That shrimp, warmed and smoked in a cedar/pine fire was gooooood. We usually can't have any fires during the main season but winter logging does have it's advantages.



Winter logging is like camping with out the beer and flipflops. The loggers I'm cutting for usually have a pitch rager going, can see the flames way down the road before I get there. It's nice to stand next to on the way out and discuss the business end of things by. 

I've noticed guys like to throw big filter elements in there too. One guy called it recyling. He says, "See, I just pull out the mesh that's left and I recycle it."


----------



## Gologit (Dec 9, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Winter logging is like camping with out the beer and flipflops. The loggers I'm cutting for usually have a pitch rager going, can see the flames way down the road before I get there. It's nice to stand next to on the way out and discuss the business end of things by.
> 
> I've noticed guys like to throw big filter elements in there too. One guy called it recyling. He says, "See, I just pull out the mesh that's left and I recycle it."



NO, NO, No....No filters in the fire. Nobody really does that. Ever. Nope, not ever. slowp might be listening No filters in the fire...especially fuel filters which burn much cleaner than oil filters. Or so I've heard. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## slowp (Dec 9, 2009)

That was one of the "discussions" today. The art of the lunchtime pitch stump fire. Unfortunately, nobody had one built. I don't know what is wrong with those guys! Maybe I'll have to teach them. 

Bob, I'm afraid I can't help you. Now that I'm acclimated to our new global warming weather (16 right now) I might overheat in your tropical climate. 
The Used Dog would have to shed a lot. Then there'd be more dog hair flying around than usual. Maybe some in the shrimp. Mmmmm, more protein.

Another topic was exploding paint cans in the lunchtime stump fire.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 9, 2009)

Gologit said:


> NO, NO, No....No filters in the fire. Nobody really does that. Ever. Nope, not ever. slowp might be listening No filters in the fire...especially fuel filters which burn much cleaner than oil filters. Or so I've heard. :greenchainsaw:



Oh, that flame does burn hotter for sure.

Recipe for disaster: 

1. 1 coke bottle (glass)

2. Slash fuel (diesel saw gas mix 60/40 should do er)

3. Tight green fir cone. 


Take the bottle and fill it not quite half way with the slash fuel. Cork it with the _green_ fir cone. You want one that you have to ram into it to make it a fit tight. We need maximum compression for maximum combustion here. Set it in the fire where you know it will be straight up and get to a safe distance and enjoy.


----------



## slowp (Dec 9, 2009)

A partially full quart can of paint, with lid screwed tightly on will also provide a little bit of enjoyment. It takes a while, but will explode nicely. 

I also learned the one plop method of heating up canned food on one of those night time lightning busts. :monkey:


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 9, 2009)

great thread. You got my respect for getting out in that weather and working. Its one of them thing's that sucks but when you get in the routine it aint terrible id assume? things can be worse for sure. 

Good to see ya making the best of the situation, homemade bombs and gourmet cooking!


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 9, 2009)

slowp said:


> A partially full quart can of paint, with lid screwed tightly on will also provide a little bit of enjoyment. It takes a while, but will explode nicely.
> 
> I also learned the one plop method of heating up canned food on one of those night time lightning busts. :monkey:



every tried a can of tuna?


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 9, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Oh, that flame does burn hotter for sure.
> 
> Recipe for disaster:
> 
> ...



I remeber my cousin was telling me about when he was in Afghanistan. Him and a buddy of his a standing watching the gate. Their ranking officer pulss up in a 7 ton while my cousin is smoking next to these huge gas vats. He gets his butt chewed out, and my cousin put the cigarette out in the gas. So to prove a point my cousin toke three jerry cans, one with gas, one with diesel, and the last one with jet fuel (filled about half way). He puts the cigarette in the jerry can with diesel, it didn't do anything. Next the one with the gas, same thing but the jerry can puffed up a little. Last the can with jet fuel, he set it on the other side of the humvee, dropped the cigarette in and ran. He said it shot a 5 foot flame out of the can and it left a half dollar sized hole in the can.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 9, 2009)

slowp said:


> A partially full quart can of paint, with lid screwed tightly on will also provide a little bit of enjoyment. It takes a while, but will explode nicely.
> 
> I also learned the one plop method of heating up canned food on one of those night time lightning busts. :monkey:



We had a little trick we did with the aerosol cans. You take an old piece of exhaust pipe, put it in the fire and aim out on the unit, preferably at the rigging crew if they're in range. Then you put the aerosol cans in the exhaust pipe upside down. 

The end result of launching a few of those out on the rigging rats is they try to plug up the landing with brush, large rocks, tops, etc.


----------



## slowp (Dec 10, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> every tried a can of tuna?



No. The object is to heat up your dinner quicker than when the can is topless. You must hear the first plop and remove it, because the second plop is more of a boom. This method is not recommended for the hearing impaired and now that crews carry MREs instead of those tasty gourmet C-rats, it is a lost art.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 10, 2009)

Can of baked beans in the fire, good eatin. -2 degrees this morning at 6am. 
-20 with the wind. 10in of snow yesterday on top of 5 from the other day. The shop feels like a sauna at 40 degrees. I'm welding "wear" beads on the buckets today. No chance I'm running a saw in this BS. Trees are hung with yesterdays wet snow that froze over night and the winds blowin 20-30 mph. The winter switch is in the "on" position.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 10, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> We had a little trick we did with the aerosol cans. You take an old piece of exhaust pipe, put it in the fire and aim out on the unit, preferably at the rigging crew if they're in range. Then you put the aerosol cans in the exhaust pipe upside down.
> 
> The end result of launching a few of those out on the rigging rats is they try to plug up the landing with brush, large rocks, tops, etc.



Now that's funny.


----------



## slowp (Jan 7, 2010)

I took a new guy up to show him the blowdown yesterday. We got out and walked a little ways in. Many of the leaners had since fallen across the road.
I left the trees for the woodcutters as there was no urgency in driving up any further.

The wind is howling here this morning.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 7, 2010)

Yup here to things were/are going bump in the night. Trees are standing at weird angles this morning.


----------

